# K9Pro Sports Championship, the videos!



## Butch Cappel (Aug 12, 2007)

These are the top finishers in each division and their score percentage. We enjoyed hosting them and all the teams, as well as our judges, both active duty and retired PSD & MWD trainers & handlers.

We had participation from 4 countries, as well as Mondio and ShcH competitors. We also had certified Police, Military and Security dogs competing.

K9 Pro Sports paid out over a thousand dollars in *Cold Hard CASH*, plus prizes and trophies worth more than $1,500.
Hope you enjoy the videos and we'll see you at a K9Pro event in 2011, Enjoy!

http://www.k9prosportsonline.com/k9p...amp_media.html


----------



## kerry engels (Nov 7, 2010)

I can't get the link to work.


----------



## Keith Earle (Mar 27, 2006)

does not work


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Go figure..............


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

If anyone believes this nonsense, you'll soon be visited by a jolly old man with white hair and beard dressed in a red suit.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

I don’t even know what a k9 sportster is, but I believe your posting there. I also say this link will never work.


----------



## Butch Cappel (Aug 12, 2007)

Sorry folks, see if this one works, Chris I think this is the one that will never work!

http://www.k9prosportsonline.com/k9ps_2010_champ_media.html


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Butch Cappel said:


> Sorry folks, see if this one works, Chris I think this is the one that will never work!
> 
> http://www.k9prosportsonline.com/k9ps_2010_champ_media.html


 
And because of this you got more credit than Thomas in my book :grin:


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Really ?? that's it ??

One bite viewed at a few hundred feet :roll:

Oh ok I see what it is now, still pretty lame.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

WOW!!!!
Great videos!!


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Chris McDonald said:


> And because of this you got more credit than Thomas in my book :grin:



You see videos of three dogs and one puppy from an event that took place a month ago and you believe a thousand in cold hard cash was paid out? LMAO
Let's see the full trial results at all levels and the pay outs?
Let's see what Mondio and Schutzhund people trialed. I know Thomas Ravn has competed at the MR i level but he wasn't a competitor. The videos of the top two level winners showed performances that wouldn't have gotten a top three placement at most Mondio or PSA club trials, but in the K9 ProSports World
they're "World Champions"? The other division winners wouldn't have passed a Schutzhund BH much less been "world champions" I can't even capitalize the words


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Thomas Barriano said:


> You see videos of three dogs and one puppy from an event that took place a month ago and you believe a thousand in cold hard cash was paid out? LMAO
> Let's see the full trial results at all levels and the pay outs?
> Let's see what Mondio and Schutzhund people trialed. I know Thomas Ravn has competed at the MR i level but he wasn't a competitor. The videos of the top two level winners showed performances that wouldn't have gotten a top three placement at most Mondio or PSA club trials, but in the K9 ProSports World
> they're "World Champions"? The other division winners wouldn't have passed a Schutzhund BH much less been "world champions" I can't even capitalize the words


All that may be true but did you see Butch's mad decoy skillz ??


----------



## jeremy anderson (Mar 19, 2010)

How old is the puppy in the last video?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> All that may be true but did you see Butch's mad decoy skillz ??



You mean the video where he almost gets his ass bit? 
The one that got deleted from his list? LOL
You notice how he makes all sorts of claims and embellishments and doesn't back any of it up?

*mod edit*


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Butch,

What makes K9PS so real? compared to other venues...

Can we see a dog that is an adult, that is trained specifically using K9PS methods, that is a martial artist of the dog world.

Are there any videos of THAT dog? At least one?

So far I see dogs trained for other venues, that compete at PP events.

The ones that are available for viewing do not convey this super over the top realness, they look comparable to any typical PP type training, and most of the PP trained dogs I see, look stronger than the ones I see in the current K9PS vids....

I understand the hype factor, it is expected, but hype only works, if it can be backed up...

Are there any adult K9PS dogs owned by anyone that has video up? or any in the Chicagoland area, that can be viewed in person.

I want to understand K9PS more than I obviously do.
Thanks for your help, in advance...


----------



## Butch Cappel (Aug 12, 2007)

Joby asked[I"]What makes K9PS so real? compared to other venues"...[/I]
Joby, first I don't watch other venues anymore so I can't say anything about More Real or Less Real and as I don't have a crystal ball I don't compare K9Pro Sports to other venues, sorry. I really don't have an answer for that.

As for as the street applicability (If that is what you mean by real?) of K9Pro Sports we were started as a certification system for protection dog training. At the time there was nothing in the US or Mexico except SchH and F. Ring. The people that helped me come up with the judging system and the standards were the whose who of police dog trainers from around the world at that time (1992)and if I was really into "Hype" this would be a great name dropping chance. It was those standards and their experience that made K9Pro a practical street dog system. 

Today we still have nothing but active duty and retired security, police and military people as our judges and training directors, so I don't know how you define "real" but that works for most people looking for guidance in protection dog training. 

Joby asked_Can we see a dog that is an adult, that is trained specifically using K9PS methods, that is a martial artist of the dog world.
_
Sure, the dog Bodo in our Finals video was trained by Thomas Ravn the K9Pro director and trainer for Europe.

Joby asked_"Are there any videos of THAT dog? At least one?"
_ See above

Joby asked_So far I see dogs trained for other venues, that compete at PP events.
_ and that is a Question? We are a Protection training system not a breed
certification.
Joby then said _The ones that are available for viewing do not convey this super over the top realness, they look comparable to any typical PP type training, and most of the PP trained dogs I see, look stronger than the ones I see in the current K9PS vids....
_ 
I would think if it was _"super over the top realness"_ it wouldn't be Real, REALness. Glad you found videos you like.

Joby then said_I understand the hype factor, it is expected, but hype only works, if it can be backed up..._ If you can find any "Hype" from me, please put it up, I will instantly issue a public apology! and if it is backed up it is a fact, not hype.

Joby asked_Are there any adult K9PS dogs owned by anyone that has video up? or any in the Chicagoland area, that can be viewed in person._
There is this perception among a few that I somehow am responsible for every one and every dog in K9Pro. We don't have clubs because I think that keeps people from trying other venues, so I don;pt know what a "K9PS dog" is anyway? And I encourage people to do many things with their dogs, so I wouldn't be real impressed with one anyway. 

I don't demand any one video anything, or that they go all over the internet and promote K9Pro, I am told there are some videos on google so go there, if you already have, you know more about K9Pro videos than I do.

_I want to understand K9PS more than I obviously do.
Thanks for your help, in advance..._

Well, hope you do and Your Welcome in arrears

Hey Jeremy, the puppy division is for dogs under 6 months, sorry I don't have his exact age for you, but he wasn't six months yet, if that helps.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks for the response, Butch...for all the answers, I do appreciate it. Still trying to figure out what makes this different from all of the other PP competitions held every year..

QUOTE FROM K9PS WEBSITE.



> K-9 PRO SPORTS
> The Martial Arts for dogs
> 
> *K9 PRO SPORTS is the worlds only all breed, Personal Protection Dog competition*. K9PS events and internationally recognized certification system, are for everyone that strives to bring their dog to "The best they can be" in the Protection world and for all who enjoy working with their best friend to see what BEST can really mean.
> ...


This is *not* the world's only all breed personal protection competition. Events like these are held around the country every year.

Cheryl Carlson's Dog Sport Open is one that is pretty well known.

SWK puts on a series of all breed PP competitions every year as well.
As do many others. In IL, we have Fall Brawl,K9 Brawl, Battle of the Bulls,Streetwise, IL K9's Big Dog Show, Sarge's K9 Iron Dog Run..and a few others. There are countless other All breed PP competitions around the country. In case you were not aware.

You also have SunDog, Irondog International, PSA,SDA, APPDA, ASR, ...

How can you say K9PS is the world's only Personal Protection Dog competition with a straight face?


----------



## jeremy anderson (Mar 19, 2010)

Butch Cappel said:


> Hey Jeremy, the puppy division is for dogs under 6 months, sorry I don't have his exact age for you, but he wasn't six months yet, if that helps.


I was more interested in the puppy divisions age limits. (worded my question wrong). That does answer it, thank you


----------



## Angie Stark (Jul 10, 2009)

> I don't have a crystal ball I don't compare K9Pro Sports to other venues, sorry





> *This AIN'T your Grandmas' Schutzhund or Ring trial, this is Personal Protection K9 MARTIAL ARTS.*


----------



## Butch Cappel (Aug 12, 2007)

K9 PRO SPORTS is the worlds only all breed, Personal Protection Dog competition. K9PS events and internationally recognized certification system, are for everyone that strives to bring their dog to "The best they can be" in the Protection world and for all who enjoy working with their best friend to see what BEST can really mean.

Joby thanks for bringing that to my attention, we are doing a redo of the web page soon and these little changes will be helpful. Actually when that was first written, none of the sports you mentioned even existed, but you were probably not around back then either, and had no way of knowing that.

The sentence I underlined is out of place today. The Paragraph will now read; "K9 PRO SPORTS is the worlds only all breed, *internationally recognized certification system * for Personal Protection Dogs. K9PS events are for everyone that strive to train their dog to be"The best they can be" in the Protection world and for all who enjoy working with their best friend to see what BEST can really mean".

Glad to see what I wrote is so interesting that you spend all that time reading it, you must be a fan, Thank You. 

Up to date, today is that still a true statement? 

As far as I know none of the other sports you mention, have been adopted by, or held trials in, other countries, let alone held trials, repeated trials, on three continents, so I guess YES, K9Pro Sports is still the only *Internationally *utilized, recognized, accepted, (don't know exactly what the most accurate word will be) Personal Protection/Patrol dog system in use today.

Just think finally the US leads the way in something dog. 

You asked what makes K9Pro different from all the rest? There are many things one for starters, I believe it is accurate to say K9Pro Sports is the only PP sport designed by people with actual street experience, instead of simply a dog training background. That would be the big difference between K9Pro and the other sports you mentioned. That is also why so many military and police trainers in Europe and security companies, in Australia utilize our scenarios and judging standards. Hanging around with some of Europe and Australia's best trainers, is just another benefit for members of the worlds only International Protection sport 

Listen Well, Bite Hard!!!


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

What international registries/associations recognize K9 Pro Sports titles?


----------



## Butch Cappel (Aug 12, 2007)

The same ones that recognize the UKC or the USA or any registry that recognizes OTHER registries. How does that work Ashley? Getting a registry to recognize another registry? I have some AKC CD's I'd like to get recognized by the UKC so I don't have to actually compete in the UKC,

How do you do that Ashley??


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Butch Cappel said:


> K9PS events and internationally recognized certification system, are for everyone that strives to bring their dog to "The best they can be" in the Protection world and for all who enjoy working with their best friend to see what BEST can really mean.


 So the videos you posted, are these dogs the "Best they can be"? Do you think the dogs showed in the videos represent what "best" can really mean? 
I dont discourage anyone from doing any working dog sport. K9 prosports started here in Australia and while from a personal point of view I dont consider it in the same league as NVBK, KNPV or FR, I dont put people down who train it, nor do I try and rubbish the sport. If people are taking their dogs out to training and are learning how to handle their dogs and the basics or how to train them who am I to interfer? I havent heard about any trials in Oz for along time to wether it has ran its course I dont know.
But lets be honest here Butch, the level of dogs in K9PS is not on the same level as KNPV, NVBK or FR.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Butch Cappel said:


> The same ones that recognize the UKC or the USA or any registry that recognizes OTHER registries. How does that work Ashley? Getting a registry to recognize another registry? I have some AKC CD's I'd like to get recognized by the UKC so I don't have to actually compete in the UKC,
> 
> How do you do that Ashley??


It was a simple question, no need to be snotty. 
How should I know how it works, I'm not in the business of titling animals under my own sport, so it's of no concern to me the logistics of "how" but I asked WHO.

You skimmed around the question, which registries recognize your titles? The UKC? FCI? SV? CKPS? Who? I know the AKC doesn't - they have some pretty strict guidelines on what titles outside of AKC events they will recognize.

You keep saying "Internationally recognized" but by whom? Name an association specifically please. 
http://www.akc.org/events/working_dog_sport/

So, do any breed parent clubs associate with K9PS and recognize their titles? How can you say internationally recognized but not give a name of any breed club or registry or assocation that recognizes them?

Here, I'll put it very simply:

If I go to your trial and earn a title with my AKC registered German Shepherd Dog - since the AKC will not recognize it, who, outside of K9PS, recognizes the title? My breed club will not either, if he were FCI registered, would they recognize the title? How about if he was SV or CKPS registered?

It's a pretty simple question, a simple "no organization outside of K9PS will recognize the title" will suffice, unless you have another organization that does.


----------



## Angie Stark (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Ashley Campbell said:


> What international registries/associations recognize K9 Pro Sports titles?



Short Answer......NONE
There are THREE countries with K9 Pro Sports organizations. That the extend of their "international" scope. The Danish K9 Pro Sports organization may recognize Australian or American K9 Pro Sports titles (or may be not ) butch HAD an agreement where the American Council of Criminal Justice Training was going to recognize and promote K9 Pro Sports....that went away. There was an agreement where SACCI would recognize K9 Pro Sports titles for their "dog or the year" title . The SACCI Board recently voted to disallow K9 Pro Sports Titles, even though the Working Director is a K9 Pro Sports Judge?.....hmmmm.
Butch states that he doesn't compare K9 Pro Sports to other sports? So we must all be imagining the cracks about Schutzhund dogs being "jute junkies" or "sleeve suckers"
or ring dogs and hula hoops. Butch would never call APPDA
abadada dog trainers or call Protection Sport of American
Pickle Suckers of America. Butch claimed in the original post that there were Schutzhund and Mondio ring involvement?
So name ONE competitor/dog that has trialed in Schutzhund or Ring. Butch stated that $1k in cold hard cash and $1.5K in prizes were paid out. So where's a full list of the competitors and the pay out? In any other venue when someone claims cash prizes are available it isn't unreasonable to expect a list .
Talk is cheap and claims are easy to make. I invented the Professional Union of Kanine Education in 1965 and all the people that started PSA and APPDA and ASR etc. since then have ripped off my ideas. LMAO

Thomas Barriano
Dubheasa Germania (11/05/99-08/11/08) SchH III M R Brevet AKC WD III AWD 1
STP 1 CD WAC TT Ascomannis Jago (06/20/03) SchH III AKC WD III AWD I TT WAC
Belatucadrus (08/14/05) DS BH TT MR Brevet Flannchadh von der Bavarianburg
(5/21/08) BH STP I


----------



## Angie Stark (Jul 10, 2009)

I could be wrong, and Im sure Butchie will point out that I am, but if there was going to be $1000 in cash and $1500 in prizes given out at a show, wouldn't that be advertised ahead of time in order to get as many entiries as possible? I saw the k9ps world championships advertised in many places, but I never saw anything about $1000 in cash prizes. 

It's also interesting, but Im sure completely un-related, that one of his followers "Lucy" joined the PSA forum and asked if PSA gave out cash prizes just a few days before Butch started saying he gave out all that money.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Well now, that's all I was asking about. See? No need for hostilities in a simple and open ended question...


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Angie Stark said:


> I could be wrong, and Im sure Butchie will point out that I am, but if there was going to be $1000 in cash and $1500 in prizes given out at a show, wouldn't that be advertised ahead of time in order to get as many entiries as possible? I saw the k9ps world championships advertised in many places, but I never saw anything about $1000 in cash prizes.
> 
> It's also interesting, but Im sure completely un-related, that one of his followers "Lucy" joined the PSA forum and asked if PSA gave out cash prizes just a few days before Butch started saying he gave out all that money.


Angie,

Did you notice that weeks before the World Championship Butch was talking up how tough the Danes were and they wind up winning.
Last year (and the year before) he was talking up Hayden Upton and his Rottie Bitch and Hayden (an Aussie living in California) won. I bet you could almost predict the winners just based on how much Butch talks them up before the trial ;-)

A couple of years ago some kid with mental challenges had a hell of a time getting a K9 Pro Sport medallion he'd earned.
I find it hard to imagine Butch passing out $1k in cold hard cash unless he had a lot more entries (fees) then he did


----------



## Angie Stark (Jul 10, 2009)

K9ps world champ?


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Everytime I log on the reading gets better and better


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Your welcome for the correction. Wouldn't want people to think you are a liar.

I did not mean to ask about a difference in the people that founded it, or what countries hold a trial or two in the last 5 yrs, I meant to ask If I competed with a dog, what makes a K9PS event any different than any other PP event? Anything? 

What exactly is K9 Martial Arts? Is it a tagline, a catchphrase, or something tangible? 

I found this video on linked on your forum, listed under "K9 Martial Arts Videos"

"Link below is one style of K9 Martial Art take down. Taught exclusively by K9 Pro Sports"
http://www.youtube.com/user/k9prosport
Can you explain the training techniques for this exclusive technique. If you explained it better it might help me understand it. What is the style of the takedown, and what does it have to do with Martial Arts? 

My definition of a take down PP takedown is different This is what I consider a PP sport takedown. No Martial Arts training involved..
http://www.youtube.com/user/joby1#p/a/u/0/uxNYWR-Dutc


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Angie,
> 
> Did you notice that weeks before the World Championship Butch was talking up how tough the Danes were and they wind up winning.
> Last year (and the year before) he was talking up Hayden Upton and his Rottie Bitch and Hayden (an Aussie living in California) won. I bet you could almost predict the winners just based on how much Butch talks them up before the trial ;-)
> ...


 
There is some really bad blood here. I read some posts at Butch's site aboot p) Thomas and have decided that I'm willing to put up 1 million dollarz in prize money between these two if they are willing to get into a cage together nude and beat each other with dead frozen baby seals until one of them taps out.

There will be an International board of judges and the event will take place somewhere near Resolute at an undisclosed location and time.


----------



## Angie Stark (Jul 10, 2009)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> There is some really bad blood here. I read some posts at Butch's site aboot p) Thomas and have decided that I'm willing to put up 1 million dollarz in prize money between these two if they are willing to get into a cage together nude and beat each other with dead frozen baby seals until one of them taps out.
> 
> There will be an International board of judges and the event will take place somewhere near Resolute at an undisclosed location and time.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> There is some really bad blood here. I read some posts at Butch's site aboot p) Thomas and have decided that I'm willing to put up 1 million dollarz in prize money between these two if they are willing to get into a cage together nude and beat each other with dead frozen baby seals until one of them taps out.
> 
> There will be an International board of judges and the event will take place somewhere near Resolute at an undisclosed location and time.


 
=D>


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> There is some really bad blood here. I read some posts at Butch's site aboot p) Thomas and have decided that I'm willing to put up 1 million dollarz in prize money between these two if they are willing to get into a cage together nude and beat each other with dead frozen baby seals until one of them taps out.
> 
> There will be an International board of judges and the event will take place somewhere near Resolute at an undisclosed location and time.


We need a bookie for this event. But you might have to disclose the location, in which you will have to kill them...might be hard to find someone up to that challenge.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

744 views!!!! ROCK ON BUTCH!!! They might not like it, but you got'em lookin'. 

Keep ownin' these bitches Butch!!!


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Christopher Smith said:


> 744 views!!!! ROCK ON BUTCH!!! They might not like it, but you got'em lookin'.
> 
> Keep ownin' these bitches Butch!!!


Later on in the evening Mr Cappel will be announcing the winner of the trip for two to Smokeys Gator World and Barbeque...lounge lizards in da front an porkin in da rear.=D


----------



## Angie Stark (Jul 10, 2009)

Christopher Smith said:


> 744 views!!!! ROCK ON BUTCH!!! They might not like it, but you got'em lookin'.
> 
> Keep ownin' these bitches Butch!!!


watchin a train wreck is hardly being "owned"


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

People just can't resist making it personal.

DFrost


----------

